# Codes kids use when texting



## Michael

Parents, do you know what these texts mean? - CNN.com

I must admit, having a 13yr old girl this made me laugh because she definitely seems innately aware of this gobbledygook type of texting. Fortunately for us we've had no troubles with anything related to drugs. It's an enlightening read nonetheless.


----------



## Zenas

I could translate the entire sample paragraph they gave. That one was easy if you played an MMO in the past 10 years. What's more difficult is the rapidly evolving world of acronyms. I had not seen some of the ones that they gave, but then, I was never really into the chatroom scene, more of the gaming scene which is dominated by 1337 5p33k (leet speak).

roflcoptors pwnt.


----------



## Michael

Yeah, I thought the paragraph was pretty transparent myself. Good point about acryonyms [and slang too].


----------



## LawrenceU

This stuff is degrading our English language very quickly. I know professors who have had students argue that they should not be marked down on papers for using 'text speak' in their work. This is in college, folks.

Personally, I have forbidden my daughter to use the stuff. She has no desire to do so anyway. She says that it makes people look dumb.

That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.


----------



## Zenas

If for any reason I'm in a position where I grade papers, I will fail any child that uses acronyms for the purpose of shorthand like "txt sp33k". I don't care if they just wrote a thesis on quantum mechanics and dark matter.


----------



## Scottish Lass

LawrenceU said:


> That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.


 
It's a fast-food restaurant, too.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I love Bojangles.


----------



## LawrenceU

Scottish Lass said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fast-food restaurant, too.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't know that. Is it any good? What part of the world are they in?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Chicken mostly. It is awesome. I bought like 4 meals worth to take back to PA with me. Their biscuits are great as well. So is their tea. Mostly in Carolinas and Tennessee is where I have seen them.


----------



## LawrenceU

I looked them up online. They look like a they are a dedicated Yankee chain. They don't have anything south of Montgomery, AL 

They looked alright. Sort of like a knock off of Popeyes. 

BTW, have you ever make Popeyes biscuits? Not a drop of milk, buttermilk, or shortening in them. Flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, sour cream, and 7Up.


----------



## Jack K

Oh, Bojangles is way better than Popeye's. Yummy, spicy fried chicken. And the best greasy, spicy fries on the planet. They were everywhere when I lived in North Caroina. I so miss them, but I'm healthier here.

Well, we're way off topic. But it's for a good cause. Food!


----------



## Michael

Never been there but we have Bojangles in Metro Atlanta.


----------



## AThornquist

Bojangles?  Who would _ever_ name anything of value Bojangles? Maybe it's just because I'm from California, but that sounds like it would be crude slang.


----------



## Michael

For those of yall lurking or new to the Puritanboard, "Bojangles" [pronounced _beaux-hayn-glees_] is Reformed message board code for contemporary worship music.


----------



## AThornquist

Michael Turner said:


> For those of yall lurking or new to the Puritanboard, "Bojangles" [pronounced _beaux-hayn-glees_] is Reformed message board code for contemporary worship music.


 
That is hilarious.


NE b0dy \/\/4n7 70 h4\/3 Bojangles 0n 5und4y?


----------



## LawrenceU

Jack K said:


> Oh, Bojangles is way better than Popeye's. Yummy, spicy fried chicken. And the best greasy, spicy fries on the planet. They were everywhere when I lived in North Caroina. I so miss them, but I'm healthier here.
> 
> Well, we're way off topic. But it's for a good cause. Food!


 

Now that is saying something; especially since Popeye's is based in Louisiana, is the original spicy 'cajun/creole' chicken place, and occasionally even has crawfish on the menu. I find it hard to believe that they are better than Popeye's. I will just have to keep my eyes out for one and do a taste test. The things we do for science.


----------



## jwithnell

I just used an "R U" in a text to my husband  Some of it is a shortcut way to write fast and use fewer characters that can be picked up at a glance. Some of it I'm sure is to appear "in the know." The drug stuff, well that's going to be communicated some way or another. I went to a college where I didn't know anyone, long before cell phones and texting, and knew about three keg parties in the first two days of school.


----------



## JBaldwin

LawrenceU said:


> This stuff is degrading our English language very quickly. I know professors who have had students argue that they should not be marked down on papers for using 'text speak' in their work. This is in college, folks.
> 
> Personally, I have forbidden my daughter to use the stuff. She has no desire to do so anyway. She says that it makes people look dumb.
> 
> That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.


 
I was surprised and delighted when my 15-year old announced to me that she can't stand acryonymns and short-cuts to English. She told me she always checkes the spelling. She said the same thing your daughter did. She doesn't want to look dumb.


----------



## Michael

jwithnell said:


> I just used an "R U" in a text to my husband  Some of it is a shortcut way to write fast and use fewer characters that can be picked up at a glance. Some of it I'm sure is to appear "in the know." The drug stuff, well that's going to be communicated some way or another. I went to a college where I didn't know anyone, long before cell phones and texting, and knew about three keg parties in the first two days of school.



You told your husband to run upstairs? What for?


----------



## LawrenceU

JBaldwin said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is degrading our English language very quickly. I know professors who have had students argue that they should not be marked down on papers for using 'text speak' in their work. This is in college, folks.
> 
> Personally, I have forbidden my daughter to use the stuff. She has no desire to do so anyway. She says that it makes people look dumb.
> 
> That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised and delighted when my 15-year old announced to me that she can't stand acryonymns and short-cuts to English. She told me she always checkes the spelling. She said the same thing your daughter did. She doesn't want to look dumb.
Click to expand...

 


Y'all must be studying early 18th century orthography. 

We should get our daughters together somehow. My Amy Jo will be 15 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tripel

Kids would probably have a hard time understanding my texts, what with all of the correct spelling, correct grammar, and double-spacing after a period.


----------



## LawrenceU

Tripel said:


> Kids would probably have a hard time understanding my texts, what with all of the correct spelling, correct grammar, and double-spacing after a period.


 
Bully for you! Using proper spacing after terminal punctuation is a dying practice. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## LawrenceU

Joshua said:


> I haven't an ounce of grammar Nazi in me.


 
Quite true. You haven't an ounce; you have several pounds.


----------



## Michael

Civil War find, Texting, etc.

No matter what topic I start it always ends up on Nazis! What am I doing wrong here guys?


----------



## LawrenceU

Joshua said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't an ounce of grammar Nazi in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite true. You haven't an ounce; you have several pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but technically, Lawrence, "several pounds" would consist of _at least_ an "ounce." Ergo, due to its grammatical structure, my statement still stands. Now, if I'd typed "I haven't _merely_ an ounce," then your retort would ring true.
Click to expand...


That is true when discussing the denotative constructions of the English sentence. This raises a very interesting point, to wit: What is the influence of connotative understanding and the subsequent orthographic adjustments in the structure of written English? How much of an influence can be expressed and it remain grammatically correct. Or, better put: can grammar and rhetoric be separated and each still be true? In the aforementioned exchange the nuance of the intent of my statement is clearly understood, grammatically correct, yet it is rhetorically fallacious. Still, it communicated exactly what I intended. 

Michael, we are going for the ultimate derail!


----------



## Michael

At this point I'm not sure if it's the parents or the _kids_ that should be worried.


----------



## LawrenceU

Michael Turner said:


> At this point I'm not sure if it's the parents or the _kids_ that should be worried.


----------



## Scottish Lass

LawrenceU said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids would probably have a hard time understanding my texts, what with all of the correct spelling, correct grammar, and double-spacing after a period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bully for you! Using proper spacing after terminal punctuation is a dying practice. Thank you for your efforts.
Click to expand...

 

It's partly a dying practice because the shift from typewriter to word processor affects the visual space since fonts rarely have letters use the same space anymore. My MLA handbook doesn't require it, for example.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

LawrenceU said:


> This stuff is degrading our English language very quickly. I know professors who have had students argue that they should not be marked down on papers for using 'text speak' in their work. This is in college, folks.
> 
> Personally, I have forbidden my daughter to use the stuff. She has no desire to do so anyway. She says that it makes people look dumb.
> 
> That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.


 
[WIKI]Bravo Zulu![/WIKI]


----------



## LawrenceU

Semper Fidelis said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is degrading our English language very quickly. I know professors who have had students argue that they should not be marked down on papers for using 'text speak' in their work. This is in college, folks.
> 
> Personally, I have forbidden my daughter to use the stuff. She has no desire to do so anyway. She says that it makes people look dumb.
> 
> That paragraph must have come from Mobile. Bojangles is a well known club here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [WIKI]Bravo Zulu![/WIKI]
Click to expand...

 

Tango Uniform, QRI 1

Yeah, I know, I just 'mixed jargons'.


----------



## Zenas

Joshua said:


> Yes, but technically, Lawrence, "several pounds" would consist of _at least_ an "ounce." Ergo, due to its grammatical structure, my statement still stands. Now, if I'd typed "I haven't _merely_ an ounce*,*" then your retort would ring true.



Bolded a seemingly errant comma.


----------



## BJClark

LawrenceU;



> I looked them up online. They look like a they are a dedicated Yankee chain. They don't have anything south of Montgomery, AL
> 
> They looked alright. Sort of like a knock off of Popeyes.



We have both here in our area about 1 or 2 miles from each other...


----------



## LawrenceU

BJClark said:


> LawrenceU;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked them up online. They look like a they are a dedicated Yankee chain. They don't have anything south of Montgomery, AL
> 
> They looked alright. Sort of like a knock off of Popeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have both here in our area about 1 or 2 miles from each other...
Click to expand...


Their presence in Florida further shores up my contention that they are a Yankee chain.


----------



## Austin

Popeye's was started by the Copelands, a major New Orleans eatery. 

As for the kids stuff, wow, do I feel old. Even '80s music is now 'oldies.' Can you imagine GnR or Metallica being 'oldies'? What's the world coming to? 

Seriously, this stuff is scary. And while I may be old for saying stuff like "these kids these days," the youth culture of today is so incredibly disgusting. The pornographic culture, fellatio as the new french kiss, drugs everywhere, tattoos and weird piercings... And what some of the piercings mean! Holy smokes. And those little rubber-band bracelets. I know so many 16-25 year olds who are in rehab, AA, NA, etc. Things have spun out of control. It almost makes one wistful for the old days of Woodstock. (At least the boomers knew that what they were doing was sinful.)


----------



## Scottish Lass

Joshua said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but technically, Lawrence, "several pounds" would consist of _at least_ an "ounce." Ergo, due to its grammatical structure, my statement still stands. Now, if I'd typed "I haven't _merely_ an ounce*,*" then your retort would ring true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded a seemingly errant comma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it would be _emboldened_ since "bolded" [sic] is not a word. As for the comma's perceived inappropriateness, I maintain it is not _errant_, although it could be _superfluous_ or _unnecessary_. I'll permit Lawrence or ScottishLass to comment on that.
Click to expand...

 
Josh's comma is properly placed according to MLA rules (though APA, etc. may differ).


----------



## Austin

Wow, this conversation is like some we used to have over my Grandma's dinner table. (She & my uncle were both teachers-- she taught Spanish and he taught English.) But of course, coming from such stock (my parents were both very proper Southerners, too), I have to confess to being a bit of a grammar Nazi, too. (Not that anyone can tell too much on blog postings...)


----------



## LawrenceU

Scottish Lass said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but technically, Lawrence, "several pounds" would consist of _at least_ an "ounce." Ergo, due to its grammatical structure, my statement still stands. Now, if I'd typed "I haven't _merely_ an ounce*,*" then your retort would ring true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded a seemingly errant comma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it would be _emboldened_ since "bolded" [sic] is not a word. As for the comma's perceived inappropriateness, I maintain it is not _errant_, although it could be _superfluous_ or _unnecessary_. I'll permit Lawrence or ScottishLass to comment on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josh's comma is properly placed according to MLA rules (though APA, etc. may differ).
Click to expand...

 
Little and Brown agree as well.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

I am almost certain that the local bwahameter will now be broken from Josh's roar.


----------



## JBaldwin

Austin said:


> Wow, this conversation is like some we used to have over my Grandma's dinner table. (She & my uncle were both teachers-- she taught Spanish and he taught English.) But of course, coming from such stock (my parents were both very proper Southerners, too), I have to confess to being a bit of a grammar Nazi, too. (Not that anyone can tell too much on blog postings...)



Grammar Nazis--sounds like my family. I come from a very long line of educators and school teachers who insisted on proper grammar. My mother (not a teacher) and my grandmother constantly corrected me. It served me well in high school and college however. I didn't have to study grammar, it came naturally.


----------



## Leslie Koster

LawrenceU said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked them up online. They look like a they are a dedicated Yankee chain. They don't have anything south of Montgomery, AL
> 
> They looked alright. Sort of like a knock off of Popeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have both here in our area about 1 or 2 miles from each other...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their presence in Florida further shores up my contention that they are a Yankee chain.
Click to expand...

 
 Is Florida in the 5ou7h? Isn't a y4nk33 fr0m 7h3 n0r7h?


----------



## CatherineL

I played MMOs too, so was also familiar with a lot of it. ASL? jk!

But even if you're not - its a bit like reading the Canterbury Tales - sort of squint and hop around and you get the general gist.


----------



## cih1355

I think that it is more profitable to learn a foreign language than to learn those codes.


----------



## Scottish Lass

cih1355 said:


> I think that it is more profitable to learn a foreign language than to learn those codes.


 
Unless you have kids or your kids have friends. Is it not wise to know what's out there?


----------



## Leslie Koster

Scottish Lass said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it is more profitable to learn a foreign language than to learn those codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have kids or your kids have friends. Is it not wise to know what's out there?
Click to expand...

 
YES!


----------



## Michael

How long before they put out a teen bible paraphrased in text language?


----------



## Scottish Lass

Michael said:


> How long before they put out a teen bible paraphrased in text language?


 
Bible gets Twitter makeover


----------



## Michael

I've seen @biblesummary on twitter. It's an account where someone is summarizing the bible one chapter a day into a 140 character tweet. But so far as I can tell they are not using "texting language". I haven't heard of the others though...


----------



## LawrenceU

Leslie Koster said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked them up online. They look like a they are a dedicated Yankee chain. They don't have anything south of Montgomery, AL
> 
> They looked alright. Sort of like a knock off of Popeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have both here in our area about 1 or 2 miles from each other...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their presence in Florida further shores up my contention that they are a Yankee chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Florida in the 5ou7h? Isn't a y4nk33 fr0m 7h3 n0r7h?
Click to expand...

 
No son of the South claims Florida. Maybe a few counties in the Panhandle, but that is about it.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Michael said:


> I've seen @biblesummary on twitter. It's an account where someone is summarizing the bible one chapter a day into a 140 character tweet. But so far as I can tell they are not using "texting language". I haven't heard of the others though...


 
At least one of the others claimed to use txt rather than brevity.


----------

